#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Opleiding

## Mastah Fadah

Ik ben op zoek naar een cursus of opleiding vooral voor post produktie (surround sound etc).

Weet iemand een plaats waar die gegeven worden?? Of iemand ervaring met bepaalde scholen?  :Smile:

----------


## giserke

De beste opeiding is in het RITS te Brussel

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> 
> De beste opeiding is in het RITS te Brussel



hahahahahahaha ... meen je dat nu ook?
Ik heb RITS gedaan, en zoals ik al in een eerder topic heb gezegd is RITS goed als je geluid bij TV of geluid bij film wil gaan doen. Van al de rest zie je daar véééééél te weinig.

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door giserke_
> ...



Dat was toch ook wat hij zocht? geluid bewerken en post productie?

----------


## lifesound

post productie is wel iets hééél anders hé....

----------


## moderator

an je dan ook aangeven wat er zo onwijs goed aan deze opleiding is, kortom een iets meer compleet en valide antwoord wellicht beste Giserke...Alvast dank voor je tijd en moeite!

----------


## giserke

De opleiding voor geluidstechniek en opname is super goed,
De docenten zijn allemaal specialisten op hun vak.
Ook belangrijk is dat er ook effectief aan opnames wordt meegewerkt bij de VRT.
De studenten worden bij de VRT ingezet om bij te leren en stages. 

Meer info op http://corporate.skynet.be/rits

----------


## lifesound

> citaate opleiding voor geluidstechniek en opname is super goed,
> De docenten zijn allemaal specialisten op hun vak.



Dan is daar op 2 jaar tijd wel héél veel veranderd...
Giserke volgt daar zelf opleiding?
Of is het "van horen zeggen"?

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaate opleiding voor geluidstechniek en opname is super goed,
> ...



Ik heb daar 3 jaar les gevolgd.

----------


## lifesound

sja, ik ook ... dus vermoedelijk spreken wij over 2 verschillende scholen

----------


## Soilworker

En het SAE in Amsterdam / Rotterdam ??.. die heeft in zijn Audio Engineering pakket van 6000 euro (aaaah) ook een boel surround opdrachten.....dit wordt mijn toekomstige school. En ben overtuigd tijdens mijn rondleiding

----------


## lifesound

hahahaha, voor 6000 euro wil ik je ook wel een opleiding geven ....
Ik ben daar ook naar de infodag geweest, en ben daar redelijk snel terug buitengestapt. Met dat geld kon ik wel wat beters doen

----------


## Soilworker

Ik weet zeker dat jij voor die 6000 euro mij elke dag een professionele studio kunt aanbieden 2 jaar lang.En ook niet voor dat geld mij les kunt geven in vrijwel elk (professioneel) software pakket wat er is. Ook kun je mij ook niet alles vertellen over de midi mogelijkheden die ze daar bieden . Evenals een compleet hoofdstuk van 3 maanden besteed wordt aan het Masteren van een cd of ......Alle weetjes over het menselijk gehoor/Akoustisch afgestemde ruimtes/.Ook standaard elektro waarden en hoe je snel iets moet repareren....Ook leren ze je hoe je moet omgaan met de muzikant in de studio.......nee ik denk dat ik het wel aardig goed besteed ( de prijs heb ik berekend inclusief mijn trein/buskaartje 2 x in de week...en het examen. En al het lesmateriaal).

Groeten FrankiE


mocht je het mishebben kom ik alsnog bij je in les.!!

----------


## lifesound

go for it boy ... zolang ik u niet aan de lijn krijg om te komen werken vind ik het allemaal best joh....En neen, ge zou de eerste SAE'er niet zijn die belt!

----------


## Gast1401081

opleiding praktijk krijg je het beste in....... de praktijk, ja.

en dan leer je de theorie vanzelf.

----------


## Soilworker

Correct **************... vandaar dat je het recht hebt dat je altijd een studio tot je beschikking hebt :-D

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> opleiding praktijk krijg je het beste in....... de praktijk, ja.
> 
> en dan leer je de theorie vanzelf.



Ik zou dat nog eens durven betwijfelen. 
Waarom geven de professionele opleidingen zeer veel theorie zoals akoestiekberekeningen en signaalverwerking? Om geen fouten te begaan als je op verplaatsing moet gaan opnemen.

Er zijn veel zogezegde mobiele recording studio's, die eigenlijk draaien op amateurs die achter hun uren wat bijverdienen, ik mag er niet aan denken als je een kwalitatief product moet gaan afleveren met dergelijke firma's.

----------


## Da Burf

Ik heb weleens opgenomen bij het SAE (en andere opleidingen) en de kwaliteit van die opnames was wel zo slecht, ook al was het gemixt op een SSL tafel....
De meeste lui die daar zitten hebben geen flauwe notie van hoe muziek moet klinken, maar aan de knopjes draaien, dat vinden ze leuk.
Als ik jou was zou ik voor 6000 euro aan opnamespullen kopen en zelf lekker aan de slag gaan, via het internet kun je sowieso ontzettend veel theoretische achtergronden vinden (micplaatsing, akoestiek ed).
En probeer te werken aan je muzikale klankvoorstelling, dat je iig weet wat voor geluid je probeert na te streven met al die knopjes....

----------


## Ibvee

Lifesound, hoe bedoel je dat? "Je zou de eerste sae'er niet zijn" ? Bedoel je dat ze halverwege de opleiding stoppen om naar jou te komen? Of dat ze na de opleiding naar je toekomen? En verder even in het algemeen, wat zijn jullie impressies van afgestudeerde studenten, is het kwaliteit, of zijn ze niet eens zo heel veel slimmer dan de rest? Ik ben stiekem namelijk ook een beetje van plan om die studie te gaan doen, duurt nog wel 2 jaartjes, maar wat ik tot nu toe gehoord heb is dat t dus gewoon de beste opleiding is. Of is het conservatorium een betere oplossing dan? En Da Burf, het kan best dat die opnames slecht zijn, maar volgens mij zegt dat niet heel veel over de opleiding, natuurlijk wel wat, maar dat is volgens mij iets wat vooral aan jezelf ligt als je opnames maakt, dat die mensen daar er nix van bakken, das mooi, maar als ze het jou wel kunnen leren omdat ze wel de kennis hebben, maar jij de oren, lijkt het mij toch wel de moeite waard.

De groetjes =&gt; Micha

----------


## rogiert

Wat opleidingen betreft hangt het er erg vanaf waar je je in wil verdiepen (hoe kan het ook anders).

Als je echt in de muziek verder wilt, is voor een brede muzikale en technische opleiding is Muziektechnologie of Audio Design aan de Hogeschool voor de Kunsten Utrecht (faculteit KMT in Hilversum) een hele goede opleiding (is wel een voltijd studie, 4jaar), maar je wordt niet alleen knopjesdraaier (SAE) of alleen instrument-viruoos (conservatorium)....
Een soortgelijke studie, maar meer gericht op alleen spelen & produceren is de Rock-academie.
Een groot voordeel van deze studies is dat je er ook muzikaal wat aan hebt (en hebt altijd meer te leren dan je denkt... :Smile: 
Over de kwaliteit van SAE studenten heb ik (ook) niet veel goede woorden gehoord (al heb ik er zelf nog niet mee te maken gehad), maar als mixen en produceren niet je primaire ding is....tja....

Overigens moet je het (zoals al eerder gezegd hier) ook in de praktijk leren (dus ook voor de groentjes is stagelopen ontzettend belangrijk!)

Ga dus vooral naar opendagen en kijk wat je wilt........ :Smile: 

http://www.hku.nl
http://www.rockacademie.nl

----------


## Ibvee

dankjewel rogiert, de eerste opmerking over scholen waar ik eindelijk echt wat aan heb (niet negatief bedoelt tegenover de anderen), kort en krachtig, heeft iemand anders hier nog wat aan toe te voegen?? Groetjes =&gt; Micha

----------


## lifesound

ik bedoelde, ibvee, dat een heel deel van die jongens na hun (6 maanden durende) opleiding naar elke firma in de gouden gids beginnen te bellen met de vraag om te komen werken. En neen, niet zomaar komen werken, maar als volwaardig technieker liefst.

Nogmaals, dit is niet zo bij iedereen die SAE heeft gedaan. Maar het gebeurt echt wel te veel.

Trouwens ... die BAT Audio Design ziet er niet slecht uit.....

----------


## Ibvee

aha, dankjewel. Ik vind die opleiding er ook niet echt slecht uitzien, bovendien krijg je hier wel studiefinanciering enz. voor, en vooral, een OV!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lifesound

klinkt misschien raar, maar wat is een OV? Een diploma?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Openbaar vervoerskaart

Daarmee kan je dus gratis treinen, bussen, trammen, etc.. door heel nederland gedurende de week (of het weekend)

----------


## lifesound

achzooooow ... dat weet ik dan ook weer!
Een mens leert nog elke dag bij ...

----------


## mattias

ok, ik ben begonnen aan het RITS en gestopt in het eerste jaar, dan overgestapt naar SAE Rotterdam voor de 18 maanden AED opleiding. de 6-maanden cursus is voor mensen die hun materiaal willen leren gebruiken en teveel geld hebben denk ik.

RITS: veel theorie, wiskunde, akoestiek (=wiskunde), elektriciteit (=wiskunde)... veel film/tv
SAE: ook veel theoretisch, maar meer praktijkgericht zoals microfoontech enz, ook meer gericht op muziek/studiowerk. en VEEEEL gemakkelijker. multiple choice tests enz... diploma bijna guaranteed. wel veel nuttige dingen geleerd die je anders niet leert, maar of het 6000E waard was?...
trouwens ik heb geen 3 maanden les over mastering gehad, niet dagelijks/wekelijks in de studio gezeten (ik schat in totaal 5 dagen in de studio, ruim geschat)... dat is allemaal promotalk, don't fall for it... het is nogal logisch dat niet alle studenten altijd toegang hebben tot een studio, dan zouden ze iets van 30 studios moeten hebben...


waarschijnlijk alle twee goede opleidingen, maar het probleem is dat niemand aan 20 jaar een goede pro geluidstechnieker is. het grote voordeel aan een opleiding is dat je kan volgen wat de pro's doen terwijl je zelf hun kabels aansluit, soldeert en koffie zet, onderbetaald in het beste geval. ik heb het nu over opnamestudios. bij de radio/tv betalen ze wel (mensen kijken nl. veel tv maar kopen weinig muziek, op cds komt ook zo weinig reklame... behalve op r&b en hiphop...)
wat afgestudeerde studenten betreft is er weinig verschil. hangt meer van de persoon af dan van de opleiding. Ritsers kunnen niet beter opnemen of mixen dan Sae-ers. Voor film of tv werk denk ik dat Rits wel beter is dan Sae.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> Voor film of tv werk denk ik dat Rits wel beter is dan Sae.



hehehe ... sterker nog ... als je bij de vrt wil gan werken bestaat er simpelweg geen betere opleiing dan RITS  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb er gelukkig aan kunnen weerstaan! Maar ja, ik was dan ook een "afvallige" in het rits. De "vuile PA-freak" die alles op een andere manier deed dan we geleerd hadden [8D]. Die "vuile PA-freak" die ipv pinten te gaan drinken eerst alles opgeruimd wilde zien. (om nadien de verloren pinten in te halen, maar dit totaal terzijde [^])

Kortom, een degelijke opleiding is interessant om de achtergrond achter alles te weten.
Mixen kan je alleen leren door het (zéér véél) te doen!

----------


## Ibvee

Ik las nog ff de opleidings eisen voor de hku opleiding "sound-design", en daar lees ik dus ff dat iemand dus gewoon over de kwaliteiten moet beschikken om een insturment te kunnen bespelen op het niveau van iemand die al 6 jaar lang les heeft.... ja, daar voldoe ik dus niet aan. Ik vroeg mij dus af hoe dat zat, of ik nu de verkeerde opleiding voor me heb, of dat het wel klopt...

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> daar lees ik dus ff dat iemand dus gewoon over de kwaliteiten moet beschikken om een insturment te kunnen bespelen op het niveau van iemand die al 6 jaar lang les heeft....



Dat lijkt me enigzins scheef, als je die ervaring hebt en het zo lang uit weet te houden (dat hield bij mij na 2 jaar op), dan wordt je wel muzikant en geen tech. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

klopt! maar evengoed vraag ik me nu dus af of ik dit wel goed gelezen heb, of dat er iets niet klopt, of dat het dus gewoon wel goed is (dan is die opleiding niets voor mij). M'n pa had t ook nog ff gelezen, en die las dus wel hetzelfde als mij... Weet iemand hoe het precies zit? K denk dat k toch die open dag ff check.

----------


## rogiert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> klopt! maar evengoed vraag ik me nu dus af of ik dit wel goed gelezen heb, of dat er iets niet klopt, of dat het dus gewoon wel goed is (dan is die opleiding niets voor mij). M'n pa had t ook nog ff gelezen, en die las dus wel hetzelfde als mij... Weet iemand hoe het precies zit? K denk dat k toch die open dag ff check.



Bij sounddesign (SD) is het niet echt van belang 6 jaar les gehad te hebben. Wat je hebt gelezen zijn de algemene richtlijnen voor de Muziek-afdeling. Bij bijvoorbeeld Muziektechnologie (Compositie&(Productie/Technologie) en vooral (Productie/Technologie)&Spel) is het van belang. Maar bij C&P of C&T is het ook niet 100% nodig, als je maar over een goede muzikaliteit beschikt en redelijk speelt.
Voor SD wordt meer gekeken naar wat je bijv. met klanken doet, hoe je opnames klinken en of je muzikaal inzicht hebt. Bij SD is compositie ook een belangrijk onderdeel. Verder moet je ook een solfege-toets (algemene muziektheorie) maken die ook meeweegt. (SD is ook werken voor beeld belangrijk...)
AudioDesign is weer nog een stukje technischer waarbij programmeren ook een onderdeel is.

Wat vooral van belang is bij de toelatingen is je drive & ambitie (aangezien het geen lekker-maak-studie is en er (nog) maar 1 echte studio hebben) en je veelzijdigheid (dus niet 3 metaldemos, geen 3x house, geen 3x pop of 3 electronische composities).
Dus als je redelijk speelt, een redelijke solf-toets maakt, goede demo's en een flinke dosis drive hebt, dan maak je een goede kans!

Tja, hoe weet ik dit allemaal? Ik ben zelf 3e jaars Compositie & Productie en ik heb vorig jaar (mede) de toelatingen afgenomen....
Suc6 en ga inderdaad vooral naar de opendag op 13 maart!

----------


## Ibvee

My pardon, ik bedoelde audio-design in mijn vorige toppic. Maar kan je nog wat meer vertellen over die opleiding? Ik zal zeker proberen naar de open dag te komen!

----------


## pinostut

Op zoek naar ervaringen met de Behringer ADA 8000 stuitte ik op dit forum, met daarin dit interessante onderwerp.
Ik heb geen idee of mijn berichtje nog gelezen gaat worden, maar toch:

Naast alle genoemde opleidingen mis ik er toch 1 heel erg duidelijk.
De grote misser is Muziekregistratie aan het Kon Conservatorium in Den Haag. Dit is de oudste opleiding binnen NL wat betreft opnametechniek.
Het is in het begin een zeer theoretische opleiding, die zich in de eerste jaren zich voornamelijk toespitst op het beheersen van je kennis over geluid, electronica, wiskunde, akoustiek en allerhande bijbehorende verhalen, tevens (net als een aantal van de varianten aan de HKU) op het muzikant zijn, zowel in praktische als theoretische zin.
Op het gebied van MIDI en het leren van trucs in software-pakketten is het niet echt de meest volledige opleiding. Dit heb ik (als oud student van Muziekregistratie) echter nooit als probleem gezien. Wanneer je het pricipe van het geluidsgebeuren kent en de juiste terminologie binnen het programma wordt gebruikt, kom je binnen no-time overal wel uit.
In de latere jaren van de opleiding gaat het "praktisch muzikant-zijn" op een wat lager pitje en wordt er meer aandacht besteed aan de praktische opnamekant. De studio is redelijk beschikbaar en bevat dan wel geen SSL, maar wel een zeer goed microfoonpakket, zodat je kan leren waar het om gaat (zeker bij studio opname): de goede microfoon op de goede plek zetten. Kennis van allerhande protocollen en andere technische handig-/onhandigheden heb je tegen die tijd wel opgedaan.
Gezien wat bekenden van mij ook aan de HKU hebben gestudeerd en ik daar ook in de studio heb gezeten, kan ik gerust zeggen dat de studio in Den Haag vele malen beter is dan die in Hilversum. Ook op het vlak van "geluid-doen" is de hele opleiding wat doorgewerkter opgezet en de scholing wat betreft de theoretische vorming beter/diepgaander (ja, daarom klinkt die studio beter, er is echt over nagedacht). FF een sneer nog naar de HKU (waar ik zeer goede dingen vandaan heb horen komen hoor, zeker op productioneel en MIDI-achtig vlak), de vreemde truc om daar een soort "master-degree" te krijgen met een paar weken extra les is in ieder geval op het KC niet mogelijk. Daar moet je er echt voor geselecteerd worden en heeft het enkele extra studie-jaren tot gevolg.
De toelating gebeurt wel hoofdzakelijk op het muzikale vlak (het blijft een conservatorium) en is daarin en daarmee ook de zwaarste van alle opleidingen.

Betreft het SAE; daar ben ik een keer wezen kijken voor een vriend van mij en het niveau was bedroevend laag. Met wat een docent daar als "erg goed" eindproject aanwees, had ik op het KC nog niet bij een gewoon overgangstentamen hoeven komen aanzetten. De enigen die ik goed van die opleiding heb zien afkomen waren zeer vastberaden mensen met een eigen studio ter beschikking. De serieuze proffessionele branche in NL heeft iig niet zoveel interesse voor mensen van het SAE, kijk dus uit wat je met je geld doet.

Wat betreft mensen die over puur praktijk ervaring praten: Jullie hebben absoluut gelijk, goed geluid "doen" is als een instrument leren bespelen, je moet leren over dingen niet niet meer na te denken, maar ze gewoon in je systeem hebben en met voldoende talent (absoluut vereist) leer je het ook. Mijn ervaring is echter de volgende: met mijn studie en wat praktijk ervaring heb ik in 8 jaar geleerd waar 99% van de "puur-praktijk"mensen zo'n 25 jaar over doen. Die tijdwinst bevalt me prima.

In ieder geval hebben de twee rijksopleidingen (HKU&KC) in NL gemeen dat ze erg goed doorhebben dat het bij het opnemen van muziek van essentieel belang is dat je de muziek en het muzikant zijn begrijpt. Dit uit zich op alle vlakken: zowel als FOH technicus als Monitor technieker als in de studie, bij alle muziekstijlen op alle plekken.
De hoeveelheid omhoog-gevallen drive-innshow eigenaars die op pad gaan met PA, zowel als electrotechneuten die met soldeerbout in de hand een studio beginnen, maken het serieuze (muziek)geluidsmensen nog steeds moeilijk, voornamelijk doo

----------


## Ibvee

goed, maar het blijft dus zo dat je voor een opleiding op het conservatorium (ook) een muziekinstrument goed moet kunnen bespelen...of kan je daar ook op een andere manier worden toegelaten. Daarnaast, is de opleiding muziek registratie niet erg op studio werk gericht, en moet je niet theater techniek doen daar om vooral de live kant op te kunnen?

----------


## kokkie

[quote]citaat:_Geplaatst door pinostut_

Op zoek naar ervaringen met de Behringer ADA 8000 stuitte ik op dit forum, met daarin dit interessante onderwerp.
Ik heb geen idee of mijn berichtje nog gelezen gaat worden, maar toch:

Naast alle genoemde opleidingen mis ik er toch 1 heel erg duidelijk.
De grote misser is Muziekregistratie aan het Kon Conservatorium in Den Haag. Dit is de oudste opleiding binnen NL wat betreft opnametechniek.
Het is in het begin een zeer theoretische opleiding, die zich in de eerste jaren zich voornamelijk toespitst op het beheersen van je kennis over geluid, electronica, wiskunde, akoustiek en allerhande bijbehorende verhalen, tevens (net als een aantal van de varianten aan de HKU) op het muzikant zijn, zowel in praktische als theoretische zin.
Op het gebied van MIDI en het leren van trucs in software-pakketten is het niet echt de meest volledige opleiding. Dit heb ik (als oud student van Muziekregistratie) echter nooit als probleem gezien. Wanneer je het pricipe van het geluidsgebeuren kent en de juiste terminologie binnen het programma wordt gebruikt, kom je binnen no-time overal wel uit.
In de latere jaren van de opleiding gaat het "praktisch muzikant-zijn" op een wat lager pitje en wordt er meer aandacht besteed aan de praktische opnamekant. De studio is redelijk beschikbaar en bevat dan wel geen SSL, maar wel een zeer goed microfoonpakket, zodat je kan leren waar het om gaat (zeker bij studio opname): de goede microfoon op de goede plek zetten. Kennis van allerhande protocollen en andere technische handig-/onhandigheden heb je tegen die tijd wel opgedaan.
Gezien wat bekenden van mij ook aan de HKU hebben gestudeerd en ik daar ook in de studio heb gezeten, kan ik gerust zeggen dat de studio in Den Haag vele malen beter is dan die in Hilversum. Ook op het vlak van "geluid-doen" is de hele opleiding wat doorgewerkter opgezet en de scholing wat betreft de theoretische vorming beter/diepgaander (ja, daarom klinkt die studio beter, er is echt over nagedacht). FF een sneer nog naar de HKU (waar ik zeer goede dingen vandaan heb horen komen hoor, zeker op productioneel en MIDI-achtig vlak), de vreemde truc om daar een soort "master-degree" te krijgen met een paar weken extra les is in ieder geval op het KC niet mogelijk. Daar moet je er echt voor geselecteerd worden en heeft het enkele extra studie-jaren tot gevolg.
De toelating gebeurt wel hoofdzakelijk op het muzikale vlak (het blijft een conservatorium) en is daarin en daarmee ook de zwaarste van alle opleidingen.

Betreft het SAE; daar ben ik een keer wezen kijken voor een vriend van mij en het niveau was bedroevend laag. Met wat een docent daar als "erg goed" eindproject aanwees, had ik op het KC nog niet bij een gewoon overgangstentamen hoeven komen aanzetten. De enigen die ik goed van die opleiding heb zien afkomen waren zeer vastberaden mensen met een eigen studio ter beschikking. De serieuze proffessionele branche in NL heeft iig niet zoveel interesse voor mensen van het SAE, kijk dus uit wat je met je geld doet.

Wat betreft mensen die over puur praktijk ervaring praten: Jullie hebben absoluut gelijk, goed geluid "doen" is als een instrument leren bespelen, je moet leren over dingen niet niet meer na te denken, maar ze gewoon in je systeem hebben en met voldoende talent (absoluut vereist) leer je het ook. Mijn ervaring is echter de volgende: met mijn studie en wat praktijk ervaring heb ik in 8 jaar geleerd waar 99% van de "puur-praktijk"mensen zo'n 25 jaar over doen. Die tijdwinst bevalt me prima.

In ieder geval hebben de twee rijksopleidingen (HKU&KC) in NL gemeen dat ze erg goed doorhebben dat het bij het opnemen van muziek van essentieel belang is dat je de muziek en het muzikant zijn begrijpt. Dit uit zich op alle vlakken: zowel als FOH technicus als Monitor technieker als in de studie, bij alle muziekstijlen op alle plekken.
De hoeveelheid omhoog-gevallen drive-innshow eigenaars die op pad gaan met P

----------


## pinostut

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> Ik ben erg ontroerd en vind het geweldig dat je zo goed bent. Ik zou mezelf nog maar even op de borst slaan als ik jou was. Maar wil je je een beetje beter gedragen hier, want ik ken genoeg goede geluidstechnici met een andere opleiding dan eentje die met geluidstechniek te maken had.



Als je mijn reactie goed leest, denk ik dat je zal zien dat het voor mij niet om een soort van zelfverheerlijking gaat. Het betreft hier een discussie over opleidingen en dat is ook de lijn die ik heb betracht te volgen. De laatste opmerking over de zangeressen was alleen maar om aan te tonen dat muzikaliteit een vereiste is voor klanktechniek bij muzikale gebeurtenissen.
Ik vond de verbazing aan hun kant voornamelijk triest, het is voornamelijk slechte reclame voor een hoop collega's (ik ben wel handig hoor, maar ik ken een aantal collega's waar ik diep respect voor heb). Ze zijn dus vaak tegen "horken" aangelopen. 
Je hebt volkomen gelijk dat er heel veel goede technici bestaan die geen specifieke opleiding daarvoor genoten hebben. Sterker nog: Alle "cracks" van over een bepaalde leeftijd in de branche komen NIET van een specifieke opleiding voor geluid. Zij zijn degenen die ook verzoocht hebben om dergelijke opleidingen en ze op poten hebben gezet. Ook mijn verhaal over het SAE bevatte trouwens een "pre" voor ervaring, die is absoluut noodzakelijk. Mijn probleem is alleen dat ze daar mensen afleveren die beoordeeld worden op een vrij lage standaard, maar die wel met het idee laten vertrekken dat ze er helemaal klaar voor zijn.
Op bepaalde vlakken kan het niet bezwaard zijn met een overvloed aan kennis ook erg prettig zijn (luister als technicus maar eens naar een eindmix en probeer eens niet op de details te letten, maar op de gevoelswaarde...).
Even nog de punten duidelijk:
-Een goede opleiding scheelt tijd in ontwikkeling naar een bepaald niveau, wel in acht genomen dat je die opleiding dan ook echt volledig benut. (er uit haalt wat er in zit, een studie doen is meer dan lessen volgen)
-Er zijn niet zoveel goede opleidingen
-Muzikaliteit is (in het geval van muziek) een vereiste
-Het is niet belangrijk "spulletjes"(merken/typenummers) te kennen, als je het pricipe kent kom je overal uit.
-Goed geluid is 50% technische-en 50% communicatieve vaardigheden.
Dit laatste punt is een denkertje, maar verwijst naar mijn woordkeuze bij "horken". Wanneer de sfeer goed is en je interesse/respect voor elkaar toont ben je al halverwege, zeker met mensen die een emotioneel beladen prestatie moeten leveren zoals muziek maken. (werkt trouwens ook bij radiopresentatoren). Ik sluit hier niet uit dat er ook bijzoinder veel "horken" onder muzikanten zijn. Voornamelijk nederlandse semi-professionele muzikanten zijn vaak niet te genieten, denken vaak "te weten wat ze willen" en maken er voor iedereen (ook voor hun medemuzikanten) een "living hell" van.

Last but not least...(en het zegt misschien evenveel over mijn frustratie als jou opmerking over jou frustratie, maar het is met alle repect)
Ja, ik "doe" goed geluid, alleen is dit een conclusie nadat anderen daar complimenten over hebben gemaakt, ik ben niet zo'n zeker type. Geef me wel de ruimte om binnen dit calvinistische (doe maar gewoon) landje dat te mogen zeggen. 
Mijn reactie was een poging om een redelijk objectieve reactie over opleidingen te geven, maar natuurlijk is mijn opvatting gekleurd, dat heeft echter iedereen.  Jammer dat je er alleen het "goed zijn" uithaald, inhoudelijk had je reactie eigenlijk niets te melden en daar had ik wel op gehoopt. Een beetje voors en tegens naast elkaar zetten helpt de starter van dit onderwerp namelijk veel meer.
Een zeer belangrijke regel lijkt me toch: 
Het maakt niet uit hoe goed iemand is, hij zal altijd iets bedenken dat jij zelf nooit bedacht zou hebben en is zodoende de moeite waard om aandacht aan te schen

----------


## pinostut

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> 
> goed, maar het blijft dus zo dat je voor een opleiding op het conservatorium (ook) een muziekinstrument goed moet kunnen bespelen...of kan je daar ook op een andere manier worden toegelaten. Daarnaast, is de opleiding muziek registratie niet erg op studio werk gericht, en moet je niet theater techniek doen daar om vooral de live kant op te kunnen?



Het is inderdaad zo dat de gedachte achter de opleiding "muzikale technici" afleveren is. Vandaar dat het toelatingsexamen voor het grootste deel op muziek is gebaseerd. Je komt daar niet onder uit. In eerste instantie was de opleiding inderdaad een op opnmaes gerichte opleiding. In de opleiding zit wel een deel live geluid geintegreerd, je kan daarmee al een aardige basis op doen om mee aan de slag te kunnen, maar met die basis is het toch wijs om eens wat stage-achtige situaties te gaan bezoeken. De afgelopen jaren kan je je echter ook specialiseren op live geluid. Er zit een theaterzaal in het KC en daar kan je voldoende ervaring op doen. Het live gebeuren staat onder leiding van Piet Nieuwint ("opa" theatergeluid in NL) en Paul Jeukendrup (o.a. Mini en Maxi, en veel klassieke projecten) beiden absolute "cracks" in het vakgebied en hele leuke mensen persoonlijk.

----------


## dokter dB

pino, wie ben jij dan?, kom ook uit dhaag, kzou je moeten kennen....

hou ook niet van leren mannen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  wel van bier :Smile:  rook geen shag
heb trouwens ook op kc gezeten maar wel lang geleden....(voor 1990)
nou laters

----------


## pinostut

Barney? Je kent mijn eigenwijze hoofd wel. Je doet nu toch af en toe dingen in het Paard? (herkende je leuke laptop geloof ik). Je hebt me nog fijn geholpen met het voorprogramma van "Van Katoen". Pepijn is de echte voornaam. Mensen die mijn vorige berichten hebben gelezen, deze maestro (en volgens mij heb ik de goede voor me) verdiend de R.E.S.P.E.C.T. 
Heb je op het KC gezeten? 
Goede website trouwens :-))

----------


## dokter dB

sorry mensen, ff off topic:

hee gast alles flex? ja het moest jou ook wel zijn! haha

ja kwerk af en toe daaro idd, maar word nou weer drukker met festivals etc.. dan misschien wat minder in het paard..  

meng je ook ff in de live forums etc.. kunnen hier en daar wel wat input gebruiken....
die ada8000 schijnt trouwens okee te zijn, zeker voor het geld..... ik wacht denk ik nog heel effe tot er een net ietsje beter ding uit komt (om aan mn digi2 te hangen)... top voor live opnames....

en je bent de eerste die op die website reageert, wist eerst niet eens dattie echt bestond was maar geintje haha goed man

zie je wel weer ergens verschijnen...
succes!

----------


## pinostut

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> sorry mensen, ff off topic:
> 
> hee gast alles flex? ja het moest jou ook wel zijn! haha
> 
> ja kwerk af en toe daaro idd, maar word nou weer drukker met festivals etc.. dan misschien wat minder in het paard..  
> 
> meng je ook ff in de live forums etc.. kunnen hier en daar wel wat input gebruiken....
> ...



Zeer flex, ff rustig nu, eind april weer loos. 
Er is wel iets beters (is voor mij ook voor de digii2), maar datis ongeveer 5x de prijs van de ada8000, die octopre van focusrite blijkt ook met adat optie te verkrijgen te zijn, maar ja duah... Voor de time being gaat die ada het wel doen, komt geld, komt raad.
ZIe je wel. (trouwens zondag goed feestje in het paard, glitterclub met 80's verantwoord, laatste erg grappig)

----------


## rogiert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pinostut_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Ibvee_
> ...



Ik ben het helemaal met pinostut eens (prima aanvulling...)! En mocht iemand zich aangesproken voelen over de omhooggevallen drive-in-show eigenaar, dan moet diegene toch eens een kritische zelfanalyse toepassen.......
SAE-ers hebben nu eenmaal niet zo'n goede reputatie....
Overigens, pinostut, wat je hierboven schetst is nu ook precies het verschil tussen het conservatorium en de HKU: de opnamestudio is wel ok, maar andere opleidingen hebben betere/(vooral)duurdere studios (al komen er wel 2 nieuwe bij, heb ik me laten vertellen) en opzich wel ok)...maargoed, de duurte van een studio is niet echt van belang voor het opleiden van studenten: voor te mixen voldoet een D&R tafel zeer ok (al is een SSL natuurlijk weer beter.....)
De HKU heeft meer bredere opleidingen voor techniek EN muziek, waarbij je later voor een specialisatie kiest (maar dus niet alleen per definitie opname)
Het Conservatorium-opname is meer gericht op letterlijk prof.opnametechniek, met goede muzikale basis (als ik het goed heb...)
Bij de HKU hoef je niet per definitie een instrument te spelen, als je muzikaliteit maar uit andere dingen kan blijken (dus bijv. een computercompositie, klassiek stuk gemaakt met 'de muis' of een goed geproduceerde band met elektronica ofzo....)

IN IEDER GEVAL:
iedereen die dit topic zo allemaal heeft gelezen zou nu toch wel een beetje een indruk gekregen moeten hebben en zoals altijd:
GA NA OPENDAGEN, PROEF DE SFEER DAAR EN LAAT JE DAAR GOED INFORMEREN 
(endus niet inpalmen met dure mengtafels)

Tot slot: iedereen suc6 met zoeken naar een opleiding........

(tja, na een behoorlijke tijd niet meer op dit forum geweest te zijn, was ik toch weer online.... :Smile: )

----------


## pinostut

Rogiert,

Fijn om een meeligger te hebben, je hebt inderdaad helemaal gelijk over het niet bestaan van een verband tussen kwaliteit van de spullen en de pedagogische waarde. De feitelijke apparatuur in het HKU is waarschijnlijk beter dan in het KC (tafel en een grote protools enzo), maar in het KC gaan ze uit van microfoontechniek, juist in de juiste ruimte geplaatst. De microfoons en de ruimte zijn wel beter verzorgt. Goed om te horen dat er nieuwe ruimtes bij komen op het HKU, ik hoop dat ze dan voornamelijk goed op de akoustische inrichting gaan letten, want het is toch wel fijn meer met de plaatsing bezig te zijn dan met het vermijden van ruimteproblemen.

En zeker heb je gelijk over het bezoeken van open dagen en dergelijken.
Hou wel in de gaten dat ieder voordeel een nadeel heeft en je voor een studie/opleiding meer moet doen dan lessen volgen.
Voor mensen die denken over een SAE achrige oplossing: luister ook naar eindexamen opnames van studenten en vraag daar de beoordeleing bij, dan kom je er achter wat het niveau is dat nagestreeft wordt.

----------


## Mastah Fadah

Alhoewel ik me enorm kan verbazen over de arrogantie op dit forum waarmee veel reacties geplaatst worden, heb ik toch een beetje een beeld gekregen van de beschikbare opleidingen denk ik, waarvoor dank.

Nog 1 ding: Een opleiding doe je omdat je wat wilt leren. Kennis wilt opdoen over audio in dit geval. Maar na een opleiding ben je GEEN top geluidstechnicus, welke opleding je ook kiest. Je hebt alleen wat kennis opgedaan en een heel klein beetje kunnen proeven hoe het is om zelf achter de knoppen te zitten. Althans zo zie ik het en daarom zou ik een opleiding gaan doen. 

Ik weet toevallig dat er verschillende SAE-ers bij topbedrijven werken, zoals Galaxy in belgie (zie www.galaxy.be, daar staat het gewoon op), hier in nederland bij het NOB, etc. Bij de HKU zal dat ongetwijfelt ook zo zijn. Ligt dat aan die opleidingen? Waarschijnlijk niet. Dat ligt aan die personen en hun instelling, talent enzovoorts. Aan het SAE, aan de HKU, etc etc wordt veel kennis doorgegeven en je krijgt de kans een heel klein beetje ervaring op te doen. Wat je daar mee doet is aan jou, maar om verder te komen is een opleiding niet genoeg. Die kies je alleen omdat je iets wilt leren.

Maar volgens mij zitten de mensen die bij die topbedrijven werken en een van de in dit topic genoemde opleidingen hebben gedaan niet op dit forum.....

----------


## sparky

Wat moet ik anders tegen je zeggen? Je hebt zelf geen reet waargemaakt in de geluidstechniek maar weet wel genoeg om iedereen op dit forum voor weinig meer dan een stelletje amateurs te verslijten. Wie ben JIJ dan wel niet? Ik ben tenminste zo fatsoenlijk om er een profiel op na te houden waardoor mensen een idee kunnen krijgen wie ik ben en wat ik doe. En vele anderen hier doen hetzelfde Bij jou zie ik staan dat je Rene vd B. bent...vd B? Mogen we je naam niet weten? Of ben je een crimineel ofzo? 
En dan wel het lef hebben om te vertellen wat voor arrogante mensen hier wel niet rondlopen. 

Vergis je niet meneer vd B, mischien niet vanuit de postproduktie maar wel van veel van de grote verhuurbedrijven hier in Nederland en Belgie zijn er werknemers of "vaste freelancers" die hier posten. Maar die posten niet overal op en niet altijd even vaak en worden helaas in kwantiteit in posts overstemd door jeugdige hobbyisten. 

Shit zeg, waar maak ik me eigenlijk druk om? Ga toch lekker koken mens ....

----------


## Mastah Fadah

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Wat moet ik anders tegen je zeggen? Je hebt zelf geen reet waargemaakt in de geluidstechniek maar weet wel genoeg om iedereen op dit forum voor weinig meer dan een stelletje amateurs te verslijten.



Ok bedankt voor deze verdere uitleg [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Ik heb nu helemaal geen zin meer om uit te leggen wie ik ben en wat ik doe. Zeker niet na zo'n zin die ik ff gekwoot heb. Er zou JUIST beoordeeld moeten worden op reacties en niet op naam.

het was overigens niet mijn bedoeling om iedereen onderuit te halen op dit forum, maar de zelfingenomen reacties waar je eigenlijk niks aan hebt irriteren me soms. Maar ja, ontdanks dat post ik hier ook vrolijk weer een reactie, dus daarmee zou ik mezelf dan ook onderuit halen, wat natuurlijk onzin is.

Maar goed, ik moet nu echt gaan want ik moet hoognodig gaan koken!

----------


## moderator

Succes met Koken,

Mede gezien de manier waarop je zelf meent uit de hoek te moeten komen beste mastah Fadah...
Denk ik dat het de toon is die de muziek maakt (heb een hekel aan Frans, dus maar even vrij vertaald)
Kortom: door je eigen arrogante en botte opstelling krijg je wellicht niet de reacties die je verwacht.
Ligt in dit geval meer aan je eigen opstelling dan aan de kwaliteiten die jij mist bij de overige forum deelnemers...

Slotje door modje?

----------


## studiomoderator

Een slotje door het modje!

Helaas, want het was een goede discussie.

----------

